# Question about winetricks / pkg32.sh



## Deleted member 67862 (May 9, 2022)

I install wine-devel, wine-gecko-devel, and wine-mono-devel for both pkg and the i386 wine contraption (pkg32.sh). However, I've only installed winetricks 64-bit and can't seem to run it with WINEARCH=win32. Is installing the i386 version of winetricks required for this to work?


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 9, 2022)

You only need to install winetricks on the host.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 9, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> You only need to install winetricks on the host.


I always get warnings about installing into a 64-bit prefix. I also recall not being able to run programs which make both 64-bit and 32-bit calls. Does this mean its impossible to run anything that makes 32-bit calls and have to run separate wineprefixes? Because I thought the pk32.sh contraption was made to solve this.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 9, 2022)

In winetricks there are some windows components that only install and/or work properly in a 32-Bit wineprefix.

`WINEARCH` is being used when you create a new prefix.


```
WINEARCH=win32 winetricks
Executing mkdir -p /home/Alexander88207
------------------------------------------------------
Creating WINEPREFIX "/home/Alexander88207/.wine" with WINEARCH=win32
```


But if you set it to win32 you only can use 32-Bit applications.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 9, 2022)

Okay, so it's still impossible to run a 64-bit application that makes some 32-bit calls?


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 9, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> so it's still impossible to run a 64-bit application that makes some 32-bit calls?



No.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 9, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> No.


Alright, I'll try those again. I have everything installed I think I need from i386 as well.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 9, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> Alright, I'll try those again. I have everything installed I think I need from i386 as well.



I do use it often enough to say that you dont winetricks from i386 aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 9, 2022)

I originally used your application games/homura to run 99% of my games . Eventually I started using games/linux-steam-utils but I have had worse and worse luck with the Linux compatibility (multiple games that once worked eventually stopped) so I've decided to go back to using Wine.

Do you happen to know how to bypass Wine Steam getting stuck at login? I get an email to verify my login but Steam never opens the prompt to put in the code. Seems to happen on Linux as well..


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 9, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> I originally used your application games/homura to run 99% of my games .



Now its games/suyimazu.



hunter0one said:


> Do you happen to know how to bypass Wine Steam getting stuck at login?


I currently use Wine Steam through wine-proton.

There was an login issue to a network related problem, but the PR seems to be solved.

Maybe using -udpforce parameter helps anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 9, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> I currently use Wine Steam through wine-proton.


I didn't know this was possible 


Alexander88207 said:


> There was an login issue to a network related problem, but the PR seems to be solved.
> 
> Maybe using -udpforce parameter helps anyway?


-udpforce fixed it. I'm using wine-devel which is wine-7.7.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (May 10, 2022)

Two of the games that wouldn't even work via Linux Steam now work but not without dealbreaking issues. Project Zomboid works but has no sound, and Kerbal Space Program launches with sound and everything seems to be fine except you can't click on anything in the main menu


----------

